# open id in embryo adoption



## saranyc (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone knows places that offer open id for embryo adoption + are ok w singles? I'm willing to travel! 
Thx! 
Sara


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

sara - only a few countries offer ID release donors and these tend not to be the ones which routinely offer embryo adoption/DFET
for eg the countries most commonly offering DFET are Spain, Greece, Czech Rep and Ukraine but all these are anon donors only

UK is ID release donors but rare to get embryos, you would prob need to do fresh DE cycle
However may be worth contacting National Gamete Donation Trust (can't do link as on phone but google NGDT) as they can sometimes help find a clinic which is offering frozen embryos

best of luck
Suitcase
x


----------



## saranyc (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you so much for the information!  Its a subject thats not so easy to get answers to, and I've spent ages emailing clinics in other countries.


----------

